# Well I finally got it....1985 CUCV for $2900



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Really like the truck a lot. Really nice to drive and the ride is great. Tranny feels good and the 6.2 diesel will serve me well. It has new front brakes and shocks, 4 new tires, changed all fluids and two belts, two new batteries, one alternator was good and the other is rebuilt, and a bunch of other stuff....

Plow goes on later this week (Blizzard 760LT). Ordered the truck side mounts and harnesses to go along with my old blade. Can't wait to try it out with the plow. Just missed our first storm of the season. Plowed about 4 inches from 1pm to 11pm on Dec 5th. Would have been over $1000!! Had to drive my buddy's truck for $40 per hour. Oh well.

1985 CUCV (M1009)
53k miles
6.2 Diesel


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*camo color where..*

hi there all i see in that picture is two tires i cant see the the truck its camo color lol..hey make it white n hide in the snow.....like yur rig does it have the locker rear with 373 gears..and any onboard 110 volt supply..


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

It does have the 373 gears and the detroit locker. There is some wiring coming out to the back seat area near where the radios were mounted at one point. Not sure if they are still connected to anything?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

That is going to be my next back-up truck.
I have been looking to get at least one of those for years now and I have just recently come across a few that are close to me. Post up some more pictures and let me know how you make out with it
I am thinking about possibly getting two of them and putting a plow on one and keeping the other for the wife to cruise around in during the winter. Of course it would be painted a different color for her and be rigged for the plow just in case

The ones I am looking at are both 1986 and have less than 50K miles I could have them both for aound $4500 and they are in pretty good shape other than dashpads being cracked and inner fender wells having some rust.

BTW I have plowed in a diesel blazer before and they are one of the absolute best trucks to plow with IMO, they are very manueverable and heavy.

Jason


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've always wanted to get one of those for a backup plow truck. I can't imagine a better suited truck for driveways. Short wheelbase, low end torque and much heavier running gear than a regular Blazer. 3:73s instead of the usual 3:08s, and the locker (it's actually a gov-lock, not a Detroit) The lockers are a weak link, but as long as you don't run huge tires and in the snow you can usually get some slippage, so it should be all set. I'd run some real good ballast and hang an 8 footer on it, or at least add some wings. I went from a 7'6" Fisher to an 8', unbelievable difference even though it doesn't sound like much. I know a civilian Blazer that struggles with an 8 foot blade, but the right ballast and hd front spring pack in the cucv will make up for it.
That paint is hazardous, lot of body shops won't touch it. If you decide to remove it be careful, and dispose of it safely. I heard of a guy who sanded one down in his dirt driveway, the runoff went into his pond and killed the fish. Lastly, get sprayer and oil it underneath, salt eats Blazers particularly under the rear floor/tailgate area.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi unless someone swaped in the 3.73 gears thay only came 3.08 even in mill spec.

and no detroit just gov-bom units in the rear only.

now lots of guys buy a junk rolling 1ton mill truck and swap over the axles and get 4.56 and detroit in the rear. thats the way to go.

but looks like a decent shape rig.

2 good sites for info is

www.ck5.com

http://www.steelsoldiers.com/


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, K30, I have to bow down to your superior knowledge. I was convinced they were 3:73 but before I argued the point I researched it on wikipedia and they confirm they were 3:08s. I can't believe that, I've been wrong for years. I drove them a lot in the Marine Corps, and we even had one at my current job that we used for a utility, before replacing it with an Expedition (toilet!). Back around 85 or 86 somebody misinformed me and I've been wrong all these years. Still kind of hard to believe, because they get up and go pretty darn well for a crappy gear like that. I always thought our utility was so peppy because of the 3:73s. (That it didn't actually have.) Thank you for enlightening me, 25 years too late.
Just goes to show you, you learn something new every, well, every 25 years.

I think the m1009 will make an AWESOME plowrig, even with sucky gears.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

hay even i learn stuff.

and lots of older plow guys love the short wheelbase trucks and blazers.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

sweetk30;925349 said:


> hay even i learn stuff.
> 
> and lots of older plow guys love the short wheelbase trucks and blazers.


I've been plowing for several years now with a longbed, extended cab dually. I do mostly driveways, and I am so used to my truck that if I were to start plowing with a short wheelbase like a Blazer or a Jeep, I wouldn't know what to do with all that maneuverability. I'd probably turn it too tight and hit myself in the rear with the plow.;>


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Another note, I have a 1008 CUCV that I put my 810 on this last summer. The frame on the CUCVs are doubled thickness on the front because of the tie down brackets. I cut down the spacers on the plow mounts to correct the width of the plow mount.Cut about 3/16 off each side. You will need to do the same or you can remove the extra plates on the CUCV frame . Best to leave the double truck frame. After having the plow on my K20 for the past 5 seasons the frame holes were getting oblonged.

Make sure you connect plow to the front battery , not the rear(24V) one


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

*This truck is friggin awesome!!!!!*

It is hands down the best truck I have ever plowed with. We had a few lots that we didn't get to until there was 1-2 feet on the ground (Just couldn't keep up with the amount of snow coming down). I plowed the same lots with an 06' 2500 series chevy with a sander in the back last storm (wet 4"). Even fully loaded, I was sliding around and getting pushed around by the snow. Not this time with the M1009!!! I was hands down the best truck we had out there (over 40 trucks). Went through 12+ inches to start a lot and open up drive lanes all night! I must have pulled out at least 10 guys over the 2 days of the heavier snow. The truck is a beast! Absolutely nothing can stop this truck in 4WD Lo. NOTHING.

Truck performed extremely well (considering I had only put 50 miles on it since I owned it.) Only issue was my #1 battery was draining too fast and I had to keep a spare with me to swap out. On Sunday morning (the 20th) I took out both alternators and had them tested. Both worked perfect. Checked both batteries and charged them up. Went out plowing at 4pm and had to swap out to the new battery after only 5 hours. That one lasted all night and the next day, but died on me Tuesday after only 30 mins of plowing. Thinking there is a wiring issue between the drivers side alternator and the battery that supplies the plow power. Got my mechanic looking at it on Monday am.

Try plowing for 2 days without using the heater, radio, lights or anything else that might steal power from the plow. Good thing I had my IPod to keep me from going crazy!

By the way, it has 3:08 Gears and Gov-Lock (which is a detroit locker, just a name change that the company cannot explain. Look it up on Wikipedia). Suspension is 3/4 ton, extra leaf springs and 1/2 inch wider too. Frame is also beefed up. Went to put plow on and front 12 inches of frame on drivers side was tweaked a little. Guy put it on his frame bending rig and could not cold bend it at all!! I told him to leave it alone and we were able to bolt it up with a little extra elbow grease. Push plate is remarkably level!!

Once I get this electrical issue taken care of, I am going to rhino-line the interior floors, bed and wheel wells to cut down on some road noise and give me maybe just a little insulation from the cold. Guy gave me a price of $450 installed.

Sorry for the long post. trying to answer all questions! Send me more if you want to know something.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Once you get all the little gremlins out of it, she'll never die.

Not surprised that the old blazer would out do the newer rigs, my old 85 K10 would out push my 98 2500 all day long.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Let me clarify a few things about your 1009. Its a blazer. It doesnt have 3/4 ton axles, the Gov Loc is NOT the same as a Detroit locker. and the frame is the same as all Blazers except for the added bracketry for the tie down hooks.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I didn't say anything about 3/4 ton axles. I just said it has a 3/4 ton rating. It has wider leaf springs than stock blazers including an extra one on each side front and back than stock 1/2 ton blazers. 

Here's a quote from Wikipedia: "the M1009 3/4 ton utility rig, which was a stripped Blazer uprated to 3/4-ton capacity"

You are definitely right about the gov-lok. It was an Eaton Locker and I had confused it with teh Detroit Locker. Thanks.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Most of them had a 10 bolt front axle which just has bigger bearing and a 8 lug rotor other wise same as a 1/2 ton 10 bolt. In the rear I belive they are 12 bolts maybe semi floating 14 bolt both a clip axle which is basiclly a 1/2 to axle. The springs aren't wider than on a stock blazer or pickup other wise all of the axles would have to be special made just for those vehicles. If ther rears are 3/4 ton springs then they are 56" inchs long verus 1/2 ton which are 52" inchs long. Even the half tons if they had a plow/tow package had a extra leaf in the front. I have owned at least a dozen k5 blazers and k10 or k20 pickup trucks.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Make sure the alt is getting power most of them won't make power if they don't recive power.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

sweetk30;925349 said:


> and lots of older plow guys love the short wheelbase trucks and blazers.


Amen Brother! One of my favorites' back in the day" was a 76 Blazer with a transplanted 454 and an eight foot plow. Lots of power and tight turn radius...great combo.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It's funny you mention plowing with no heat, radio, etc. I just mentioned to my other driver (friend) last night about how nice it is to have two nice trucks this year. I've been through many years with the conditions you described. Add in a bunch of holes in the floor and fumes that'd just about kill you and you're almost plowing!


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Well hopefully I'll get the electrical thing fixed and I'll be back in the lap of luxury


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

My guy replaced the two alternator belts and adjusted the tension. Said it is charging fine. Not so sure until I get it out for 10-20 hrs of straight plowing...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

what's the output of the alt?? Maybe it is too small of an alternator to keep the battery charged while drawing so much for the plow.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

These CUCVs have a 200 amp system. If its working properly he has more than enough amps.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

each alternator is 100amp. One charges one of the 12 volt batteries (that is the one that powers all the electrics (lights, heater, plow) except the starter. The other alternator charges the other 12 volts, which is wired to the other battery producing 24 volts to start the vehicle per military standards.


----------



## viks (Jan 7, 2010)

I love these things, If I had the money I'd pick this thinkg up right now. 
But Are you sure it's got the 3.08 rear? I could have sworn that m1009 and other D30 military vehicles had 4.56 gearing?

If not... FREE BUMP!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

viks;948768 said:


> I love these things, If I had the money I'd pick this thinkg up right now.
> But Are you sure it's got the 3.08 rear? I could have sworn that m1009 and other D30 military vehicles had 4.56 gearing?
> 
> If not... FREE BUMP!


i posted that. best go back and look.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

viks;948768 said:


> But Are you sure it's got the 3.08 rear? I could have sworn that m1009 and other D30 military vehicles had 4.56 gearing?


don't feel bad, I could have sworn they had 3:73s under the Blazers.

I want one too.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

PlowVA;894392 said:


> Really like the truck a lot. Really nice to drive and the ride is great. Tranny feels good and the 6.2 diesel will serve me well. It has new front brakes and shocks, 4 new tires, changed all fluids and two belts, two new batteries, one alternator was good and the other is rebuilt, and a bunch of other stuff....
> 
> Plow goes on later this week (Blizzard 760LT). Ordered the truck side mounts and harnesses to go along with my old blade. Can't wait to try it out with the plow. Just missed our first storm of the season. Plowed about 4 inches from 1pm to 11pm on Dec 5th. Would have been over $1000!! Had to drive my buddy's truck for $40 per hour. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Did you buy your truck from Government Liquidations? I bought my M35A2 from one of their auctions....I love my 6x6 in the mud, but the NDT's are crap in the snow. Perhaps, they would get better traction if I had 2 tons of weight on the back. The truck always works better with weight, but it is empty right now... lots of rear wheel slippage. I have to say your truck looks very nice.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Wish they would let us bring them over the border....! We have them here too but they are all rotten.... :S


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Got mine from a local guy who buys them and fixes them up and sells them. Talked with the guy I plow for the other day and he said he spent about $1000 per machine after the big storm a few weeks ago. He has 10-20 machines (trucks, bobcats, etc..) I told him $200 for some new belts and some other small things. Not bad for a truck that hadn't been run for years and years. I only put 50 miles on it before using it for 5 days straight in the storm!!payup


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice truck... Good luck with it!


----------

